# TrueCrypt 7 mit normalen User nutzen

## Zaiko

Hallo, ich habe TrueCrypt installiert und wollte nun mit einem normalen User einen Containert öffnen, der auf einer NTFS-Partition liegt.

Dazu habe ich folgende Befehle eingegeben.

```

emerge -a app-admin/sudo

mkdir /mnt/sdb1

mkdir /mnt/truecrypt

ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1

truecrypt /mnt/sdb1/container.tc /mnt/truecrypt --filesystem=ntfs-3g
```

Damit hatte ich Lese, und Schreibrechte, aber nur mit root und im Terminal. Um es auch mit einem normalen User zu erledigen, habe ich mich dem HowTo angeschlossen: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TrueCrypt , was mich aber leider nicht weitergebracht hat. Zum allen übel, ist dass, das einzigste HowTo, was ich bzgl. TrueCrypt im Internet gefunden habe.

```
groupadd truecrypt

visudo 
```

Hier habe ich diese Zeile eingefügt: %truecrypt ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/truecrypt)

```
nano /etc/bash/bashrc
```

Und hier diese Zeilen: 

alias tc='sudo truecrypt'

alias tcm='tc -M uid=$(id -u),gid=$(id -g)' )

```
gpasswd -a [user] truecrypt
```

Nachdem ich mich neu eingeloggt hatte, hat sich nichts an der funktionalität geändert. Ich habe auch dann noch den nächsten Tip der Seite versucht:

```
chown [user] /mnt/truecrypt

chgrp [user] /mnt/truecrypt/
```

Aber diese befehle wurden ohne eine rückmeldung ignoriert, es tat sich garnichts:

```
gentoo ~ # ls -l /mnt/          

total 28

drwx------ 2 root  root  4096 Dec 11 06:11 cdrom

drwx------ 2 root  root  4096 Dec 11 06:11 floppy

drwxr-xr-x 2 root  root  4096 Dec 30 15:44 sda2

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root  8192 Dec 28 18:59 sdb1

drwx------ 1 root  root  8192 Dec 30 16:22 truecrypt
```

Via Dolphin kann ich auf den TrueCrypt Container, denn ich mit root im terminal gemountet habe, nicht zugreifen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Zaiko wrote:*   

> Hier habe ich diese Zeile eingefügt: %truecrypt ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/truecrypt)

 Deine sudoers Zeile bewirkt, dass jedes Mitglied der Gruppe "truecrypt" den Befehl /usr/bin/truecrypt als root ausführen darf, das heißt somit:

```
sudo -u root /usr/bin/truecrypt
```

Ohne das "-u root" geht es dann nicht.

Wie auch immer, ich habe keine Gruppe dafür, sondern nutze wheel, und habe folgende Zeile in meiner sudoers Datei:

```
%wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/truecrypt
```

Damit kann mein normaler Nutzer problemlos Truecrypt Container und Medien mounten und nutzen. *Zaiko wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich mich neu eingeloggt hatte, hat sich nichts an der funktionalität geändert. Ich habe auch dann noch den nächsten Tip der Seite versucht:
> 
> ```
> chown [user] /mnt/truecrypt
> 
> ...

 Versuch mal das:

```
# chown -R root:truecrypt /mnt/truecrypt
```

Klappt das vielleicht?

----------

## Zaiko

Yeah, der Tipp mit der wheel Gruppe hat funktioniert!

Die Gruppe TrueCrypt und den Eintrag in der /etc/bash/bashrc - Datei habe ich entfernt, und die Zeile bei visudo geändert. Es ist nun möglich mit einen normalen User über die grafische Oberfläche von TrueCrypt Container zu mounten, jedoch ohne danach Schreibrechte zu haben. Dazu muss man das Filesystem NTFS-3G angeben. Tue ich das in der GUI unter Option > Mount Options:" --filesystem=ntfs-3g", so bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung: 

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/truecrypt1.

missing codepage or helper programm, or other error
```

Die Schreibrechte habe ich dann mit dem Terminal hinbekommen, (eingeloggt als normaler user)

```
truecrypt /mnt/sdb1/container.tc /mnt/truecrypt --filesystem=ntfs-3g
```

Jetzt kann ich via Dolphin auf den verschlüsselten Container Schreiben und Lesen.

Danke Yamakuzure

----------

## Yamakuzure

Kein Problem!

Ich hab von Berufswegen dauernd mit Truecrypt zu tun.  :Wink: 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, warum die filesystem-Option nicht mit der GUI funktioniert hat. Das werde ich am Montag auf der Arbeit einmal ausprobieren. (Hintergrund: Ich habe Scripte um meine Container (privat und beruflich) zu mounten, und die Transportcontainer erstellen wir immer per Konsole auf den entsprechenden Servern. Da bekommt man die GUI nie zu sehen...)

Es wäre sehr nett von dir, wenn du deinen ersten Post editieren, und dem Titel des Threads ein "[SOLVED]" oder "[GELÖST]" hinzufügen würdest.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Yama

----------

